# So Utah turkey



## Nvbowhunter05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello,I am new to the forum and I apologize for making this my first post because I realize this happens all the time and gets pretty old. I am new to hunting turkey and Utah in general. I am not new to hunting, just turkey. I have always wanted to do it but my state nevada gives out 5 tags a year for my area so I am.more likely to draw my bull elk tag then a turkey tag. I plan on buying an otc turkey tag this year and possibly hunting the pine valley mountains because it is closer to my house here in Henderson nevada and i am trying to save my vacation for my arizona elk tag and srizona otc deer tag.After doing hours of e scouting I noticed the access to the mountain range is pretty limited but I have read in other forums people have had success hunting deer in that unit so there has got to be ways in. Does anyone have experience with that unit or units around enterprise or st George. I am not looking for someone's secret spot and I always plan on scouting but I would like to find a spot to start first. I saw camping at pine valley state park but don't find many roads into the mountains from there. I don't mind hiking in and actually prefer it i just want to have a good starting spot picked out to begin with. Again I'm not stuck on the pine valley mountains if someone thinks an area over there is better with more access. I appreciate any help and look forward to meeting people on here and posting more. So far it seems like a great forum with lots of good info. 
Thabks, 
Brandon


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

There are birds in all the So. Utah mountains. Pick an area you like and scout, scout, scout. The only tip that I might give you is to keep in mind that you are not hunting elk and "hiking back in" doesn't necessarily get you into better turkey country. Turkeys love farmland with surrounding trees. Turkeys are a simple hunt...find 'em, hunt 'em, shoot 'em. Nothing will replace first hand field experience.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I used to take a road that heads west out of the town of New Harmony and connects you to the Pinto road. I have seen turkeys through there many times. I have seen lots of turkeys near the communities of Pinto and Pine Valley and many places in between. The Pinto Canyon road that heads south out of the town of Newcastle and into these areas holds turkeys as well. I really love the Pine Valley mountains. Good luck and report back with your findings!


----------



## Nvbowhunter05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Thabks for the info guys. Good to know that I won't be backpacking in like hunting big game. And the info about access into the mountains is exactly what I'm looking for thabks alot. Is it better to hunt out of a blind with some decoys or spot and stalk? I planned on hiking and calling until I get a response but I wasn't sure if I should set up a blind on that spot or make a stalk. Im.goimg to hunt with my bow but bring my shotgun as wrll.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

This is a good place to start:

http://utahdnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=1cd6ccbff6634544bbcf445761c1273c


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

NVbow -- remember, the Pine Valley is largely designated as Wilderness. Thus the lack of roads like many of our other mountain ranges. There are still a lot of roads, and plenty of areas to primitive camp. The road between Pine Valley and Pinto is a great place to start. From Pinto you can continue on to New Castle Reservoir or head east to highway 56. About halfway between 56 and Pinto is the road ccgunner mentioned that will head over to New Harmony. All of these areas have birds.

You also have numerous hiking opportunities if you do want to get away from roads, and people. Grass Valley Creek / Wood Bench, Mill Canyon, and Main Canyon are great hiking areas. Just be cautious of private land - the link brisket provided is a good map tool. But I prefer the map on the DWR website. You can change baselayers and add data layers, like private land ownership. It's a nice tool. 
https://dwrapps.utah.gov/huntboundary/hbstart?SP=Turkey&SE=Tom

The areas around Enterprise and Enterprise Reservoirs are great turkey habitat as well. There are many roads out there, and many place to go look for turkeys.

You could probably find turkeys between Gunlock and the Piute tribal lands.

You also could look at the east side of the Pine Valley. The Browse area (South Ash Creek, Harmon Creek, Mill Creek), as well as the Leeds Creek drainage (Horse Creek, Pig Creek) could be good areas as well.

No matter where you go in this corner of the state, you should expect to see other people.


----------



## Nvbowhunter05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow thabks for all the great info u guys have been really helpful. I plan to go scout next weekend and I'll report back what I find. Thanks again!


----------

